# Smoke then crockpot!



## itsnotmyfult (Jun 14, 2015)

So just starting out (3 weeks ago)...

The pork loin was tough to grab out of the colander... Long story short. 

Brine almost 6lbs of boneless pork loin, cut into 1/3, in orange juice for a day. Also had preseasoned ribs from the store (lazy, just extra lunch meat for the work week). 

Rubbed 1/3 of the loin, just rinsed off the other 2/3. Put Dr Pepper in the water tray in my electric smoker. 4 hours later at 225F with Apple chips, I sliced the two bits into 1" slices. Placed in crockpot (insert plastic liner for easy cleanup) with sliced mushrooms, added 20oz of barbecue sauce and added the rest of the Dr. Pepper 2L.

High for 4 hours (got distracted). Placed pork in strainer in the sink. HOLY COW! It barely let me pick it up to shred it on the cutting board. So juicy

Put the shredded pork back in for 30 min on low. Dumped crockpot liner contents into the metal colander for ease.  Portioned out the mushrooms and pork in zip lock bags for lunch

I hate doing dishes. So all in all, I had to rinse the cutting board and knife off a few times. That's it [emoji]128516[/emoji]


----------



## bmaddox (Jun 15, 2015)

Sounds good. The only comment I have is that the Dr. Pepper in the water pan isn't necessary. The meat will not really absorb that flavor so you might as well save the good stuff for other uses.


----------



## bruno994 (Jun 15, 2015)

Sounds good, but my only suggestion would be to skip making pulled pork out of loin and get a Boston butt (aka pork roast) and smoke it for the 4 hours, then off to the crock (if you must use a crock pot...) or oven to finish.  With the butt (or roast), you won't need to add any liquid to make it juicy, the internal fat will take care of that, the loin does not have the internal fat like the butt.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 15, 2015)

I no longer own a crock pot, but I can't even count how many times I've thrown chicken, pork, or chuck on the smoker for 2-4 hours then put it in a Dutch Oven to finish on the stove top to make stews, soups, chilis, pot roasts, enchiladas, shredded meat, stronganoff, etc.


----------

